# Planning Ahead - Medical



## Morg (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi,

My partner and I are beginning to put things in place for a 6 month 'taster' move to Rhodes next April.

My partner is a type 1 diabetic. Is insulin available on he normal Greek healthcare system?

Thanks


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

Morg said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner and I are beginning to put things in place for a 6 month 'taster' move to Rhodes next April.
> 
> ...



Everything is available at a cost
however I would ensure you have Private Health Cover as the public system is nothing to write home about, made worse if you dont speak the Local Language


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

You said 'normal health care system' . You do know what that means don't you? The Greek system is not like the NHS! Basic 'normal' health care is only for people paying TAX in Greece (and their families). If you planing to use British insurance, you should check with them what will be covered. You'll be able to buy insulin without much problem, but you may need a prescription. Without insurance, a doctors will charge about 20 euro for this (based on thessaloniki - I don't know about Rhodes) but a UK one should be OK. 
While your planning ahead, check out the closest hospital to where your stopping. Web sites should be in English too, and will give you a good idea of what is available.


----------

